# Cross-Platform RCP bauen - Tutorial



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2009)

Eclipse RCPs sind wunderbar einfach in Eclipse zu exportieren. Leider wird es deutlich schwieriger sobald man das automatisiert und headless erledigen möchte. Nochmal schwieriger wird es dann solche Builds in ein CI System zu integrieren und für verschiedene Platformen und Architekturen zu bauen.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich ein Tutorial erstellt wie man gut strukturierte builds für PlugIn/RCP Projekte in Hudson aufsetzen kann und poste das Ergebnis hier wie versprochen.

Building an RCP application with hudson (Buckminster - Eclipsepedia)

btw: Kritik ist gerne gesehen.


----------



## vogella (8. Aug 2009)

Hallo Wildcard,

die Seite unter Deinem Link ist (noch) leer. 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2009)

Ugh, die Forensoftware hat wieder eine Klammer gefressen. Danke für den Hinweis, ist korrigiert.


----------



## vogella (8. Aug 2009)

Sieht besser aus.


----------

